#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Тело мертвого ламы нетленно уже 77 лет

## Shakubuku

Образцы, взятые через 75 лет после погребения, показали, что органика кожи, волос и ногтей этого умершего человека ничем не отличается от органики живого.Речь идет о теле известного религиозного деятеля по имени Даша-Доржо Итигелов, который был главой российских буддистов с 1911 по 1927 год.

http://www.sobkor.ru/lenta/news-dir/65813.html

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

Что же он тогда умер?

----------


## PampKin Head

А чтобы продемонстрировать непостоянство....

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Эх, ежели б можно было б взвесить две отмазки "учителя умирают, чтобы показать нам непостоянство" и "Христос умер, чтобы искупить наши грехи" - интересно, перевесила бы какая-то али поровну были?

----------


## PampKin Head

Вообще-то про "демонстрацию непостоянства" подобным образом Будда в Сутрах говорил... Кстати, имея возможность его не демонстрировать...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ничего не имею против слов Победоносного.  :Smilie: 

Просто есть в этом что-то... ну в общем, а не шутил ли Победоносный таким образом и не приняли ли мы эту шутку всерьёз?  :Smilie:

----------


## Shakubuku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *Вообще-то про "демонстрацию непостоянства" подобным образом Будда в Сутрах говорил... Кстати, имея возможность его не демонстрировать...*


А Будда никогда не умирает, Будда всегда здесь.
Как там было...
"Для открытия(демонстрации) Закона (Дхармы) в качестве эффективных методов (уловок) я создавал впечатление вхождения в пустоту (или нирвану), хотя всегда оставался здесь"...

Эх, нет под рукой Сутры. За точность перевода и интерпретации не ручаюсь.

----------


## Shakubuku

Немножко не так...  :Smilie: 


In order to save living beings,
as an expedient means I appear to enter nirvana
but in truth I do not pass into extinction.
I am always here preaching the Law.
I am always here,

----------


## Дениска

*«Нетленное тело» Хамбо-ламы Итигэлова.*

----------


## Дениска

*Далай-лама о нетленных телах.*



_Вопрос: Существует очень много гипотез и версий в отношении Пандито Хамбо-ламы Итигелова. Как известно, тело этого духовного наставника российских буддистов ХХ века недавно было найдено нетленным. Как верующие должны относиться к этому явлению и ко всем его толкованиям?_ 

Далай-лама XIV: Это особый случай, но такое случается. В Тибете, в особенности в годы культурной революции, когда разрушали монастыри и храмы, было обнаружено несколько тел лам, не подверженных тлению. Кроме того, бывают случаи, когда после смерти тело ламы сжимается. Оно становится маленьким, размером с локоть, а иногда и вовсе исчезает.

Несколько лет назад, в местечке под названием Ньягронг в Тибете, один лама по имени Ачок перед смертью попросил своих учеников не прикасаться к его телу, не тревожить его на протяжении недели. Через неделю, когда открыли они дверь в его комнату, то обнаружили там только его одеяния. Тело же полностью исчезло. Такая практика существует…

_– Как следует относиться к телам таких лам?_

– Нетленные тела таких лам надо только хранить.

----------


## Yeshe

в Киево-печерском монастыре в подземельях сохраняются нетленными тела некоторых монахов. В коридорах подземелий в гробах со стеклянными крышками. Хоть из под одеяний видны только руки, но видно, что настоящие (сама видела. кто из Киева - наверное может подтвердить). Вполне мумифицированные останки. Так что это не только в Тибете случается.

----------


## Ондрий

подтверждаю Yeshe - был там в 1987г.

----------


## Буль

> в Киево-печерском монастыре в подземельях сохраняются нетленными тела некоторых монахов. В коридорах подземелий в гробах со стеклянными крышками. Хоть из под одеяний видны только руки, но видно, что настоящие (сама видела. кто из Киева - наверное может подтвердить). Вполне мумифицированные останки. Так что это не только в Тибете случается.


Ключевая фраза здесь: "видно, что настоящие"?  :Wink:

----------


## dongen

сайт www.oum.ru    -  можно скачать фильм об этом

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ключевая фраза здесь: "видно, что настоящие"


Я тоже там был - в те давние годы, когда работал в Киеве.

По прошествию времени с удовольствием прочитал следующие слова Игоря Губермана:  :Smilie: 




> Конечно, возраст изменяет наше восприятие, однако же — меняются порою и места, где мы бывали раньше и теперь приехали опять. Давным-давно когда-то были мы с женой в пещерах Киево-Печерской Лавры. А тогда они музеем были, и лежали там открыто щуплые тела Божьих угодников — монахов, которые по смерти не истлели, а высохли до вида мумий. Кожа (а порой и волосы) на головах у них была сохранна, а тела были прикрыты, но торчали руки — с кожей, столь же сохранившейся. До вида жёлтого пергамента она только усохла. Через три десятка лет я посетил эти пещеры снова. Но теперь они уже принадлежали церкви, мумии угодников под вышитыми покрывалами хранились, их уже увидеть было невозможно, разве что — поставить свечку, ибо они разно помогали от телесных всяческих недугов. 
> 
> Я полюбовался ростом Ильи Муромца былинного (он тоже там лежит, а был он — 177 сантиметров, что изрядным почиталось в его время) и благоговейно (чуть не написал — коллегиально) прикоснулся к покрывалу летописца Нестора. Уже собрался уходить, когда увидел в полутёмной нише множество больших стеклянных банок, в каждой из которых ясно различалась небольшая голова, точнее — череп с жёлтой кожей. Это оказались головы подвижников, которые при жизни отличались такой святостью и верой, что уже многие столетия их черепа источают благовонное масло. Так они и называются — мироточивые головы. Библейское мирро, как всем известно, — это масло, добываемое из растений. В христианской практике оно на букву сократилось и приготовляется из местного растительного масла с добавлением ароматных веществ. А помазание сей жидкостью с молитвой специальной — благодать дарует и способность жить по-христиански. Это самое миро — сочится уже многие века из тридцати двух черепов давно усопших угодников. 
> 
> А чудес на свете нет, как всем известно, только всем опять-таки известно, что они случаются. Я, например, к разряду чуда отношу не факт мирроточения, а то, что при советской власти его не было. А кончилась она, и чудо вновь возобновилось. И приставлен к этим банкам специальный тут служитель, чтоб вычерпывать без перерыва натекающую благодать. А про её целебность — уже многие века легенды ходят. 
> 
> Долго я стоял, на это глядя. Боже упаси, не Емельян я Ярославский (хотя мы почти однофамильцы — он ведь Губельман), чтоб сомневаться в таинствах любой религии, мне просто интересно очень было. Но никак одну историю не мог не вспомнить. Полтора века назад (за год накануне Крымской войны) стоял на этом месте самодержец всероссийский Николай Первый. И спросил он у сопровождавшего монаха: 
> 
> *— Скажи-ка лучше, ты когда последний раз подливал масло вон в тот череп? 
> ...

----------


## Aufenberg

А отчего такая шумиха? Не пойму. Что тут удивительного? Мало что ли таких случаев? И причем тут буддизм?

http://www.regnum.ru/news/112867.html

----------


## Dondhup

> в Киево-печерском монастыре в подземельях сохраняются нетленными тела некоторых монахов. В коридорах подземелий в гробах со стеклянными крышками. Хоть из под одеяний видны только руки, но видно, что настоящие (сама видела. кто из Киева - наверное может подтвердить). Вполне мумифицированные останки. Так что это не только в Тибете случается.


Тело Пандито хамбо ламы не мумифицировалось, в отличии от тел христианских святых.

----------


## Aufenberg

2 Dondhup
Так ли это?
_"Мумификация
(от мумия и лат. facio - делаю), высыхание трупа или отдельных отмерших частей живого организма. Естественная М. происходит вследствие перехода влаги из мёртвой ткани или трупа в окружающую среду при отсутствии условий для гнилостного распада тканей (высокая температура и рыхлость почвы, которые облегчают испарение влаги и движение нагретого воздуха). Для искусственной М. труп пропитывают специальными консервирующими веществами (подробнее см. Бальзамирование). Встречаются также случаи криминальной и ритуальной М., чаще всего головы. При М. труп или часть его сохраняют свои формы, потеря массы достигает 75%."_
Тело ламы Итэгелова сколько нибудь серьезной научной экспертизы не проходило. Специалистам удалось только установить, что отсутствуют следы *искусственной* мумификации. Не более того. Дальнейшее исследование тела благодаря стараниям БТСР провести не удалось.

----------


## Fat

> Так что это не только в Тибете случается.


В Тайланде на острове Самуи хранится нетленное тело монаха, умершего во время медитации. Никакого особого шума вокруг этого нет. Тело помещено в стеклянный короб, оно обычного человеческого размера, сидит в медитационной позе. Каждый может зайти в храм и посмотреть. Видел своими глазами всего пару недель назад...

----------


## Ондрий

> Тело Пандито хамбо ламы не мумифицировалось, в отличии от тел христианских святых.


позволю вставить 5коп.

Те, что в Киево-Печерской Лавре - не мумифицировались, как говорил гид. Мол такие почвы-песчанники сами делали свое дело. Хотя может гид и не был прав. Однако Итигилова клали в соль, когда "хоронили" и это не сомненно. Были кады по ящику, когда его откапывали. С его головы один бурят счищал явно кристаллы соли. Видимо сейчас эти эпизоды замалчивают. 

Вообще эта тема просто позор какой-то.

----------


## Dondhup

> 2 Dondhup
> Так ли это?
> _"Мумификация
> (от мумия и лат. facio - делаю), высыхание трупа или отдельных отмерших частей живого организма. Естественная М. происходит вследствие перехода влаги из мёртвой ткани или трупа в окружающую среду при отсутствии условий для гнилостного распада тканей (высокая температура и рыхлость почвы, которые облегчают испарение влаги и движение нагретого воздуха). Для искусственной М. труп пропитывают специальными консервирующими веществами (подробнее см. Бальзамирование). Встречаются также случаи криминальной и ритуальной М., чаще всего головы. При М. труп или часть его сохраняют свои формы, потеря массы достигает 75%."_
> Тело ламы Итэгелова сколько нибудь серьезной научной экспертизы не проходило. Специалистам удалось только установить, что отсутствуют следы *искусственной* мумификации. Не более того. Дальнейшее исследование тела благодаря стараниям БТСР провести не удалось.


Насколько я слышал как раз высыхания нет.
А насчет научного исследования - с моей точки зрения никакой необходимости в нем нет, у ученых свой путь у буддистов свой.
Практикуя физику буддой не станешь.

----------


## Dondhup

> позволю вставить 5коп.
> 
> Те, что в Киево-Печерской Лавре - не мумифицировались, как говорил гид. Мол такие почвы-песчанники сами делали свое дело. Хотя может гид и не был прав. Однако Итигилова клали в соль, когда "хоронили" и это не сомненно. Были кады по ящику, когда его откапывали. С его головы один бурят счищал явно кристаллы соли. Видимо сейчас эти эпизоды замалчивают. 
> 
> Вообще эта тема просто позор какой-то.


Ага в соль помещали. 
Я не понимая в чем позор?

----------

Шуньяананда (23.05.2017)

----------


## Ersh

Подобные явления (сохранение тела без высыхания) довольно распространены. Целый телефильм как-то смотрел по Дискавери, кажется.

----------


## Dondhup

> Подобные явления (сохранение тела без высыхания) довольно распространены. Целый телефильм как-то смотрел по Дискавери, кажется.


Я про это не знаю ничего  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

Стослоговая мантра;

ОМ БАЗАР САДА САМАЯ, МАНУБАЛАЯ, БАЗАР САДА ДЕНОВАДИСТА, ДИДО МЕВЕВА, СУДАХАЯ МЕВЕВА, СУБОХАЯ МЕВЕВА, АНУРАГДА МЕВЕВА, САРВА СИДХИ МЕВАРЪЯСА, САРВА ГАРМА СУЗАМЕ, ЗИДАМ ШИРЪЯМ ГУРУ, ХУМ, ХА ХА ХА ХА ХО, БХАГАВАНА, САРВА ТАТХАГАТА, БАЗАР МАМЕ МУНЗА, БАЗАР БХАВА, МАХА САМАЯ САДА, А, ХУМ, ПАД

Читающего Сто Слогов не поражают недуги, муки, преждевременная гибель,
Читающего Сто Слогов не окружают нищета, несчастья, горе, беды.
Его враги повержены в прах, его желания исполняются немедля,
Читающему Сто Слогов да будет сын, коль сына он желает,
Или богатство, если он того желает, или земля, которой прежде он лишился.
Любой, кто к долголетию стремится, пусть Сто Слогов непреставая молвит,
И если думает он: "Годы утекли", –
То в триста раз лет больше впереди!
И тот же человек, счастливец в этом мире,
В Блаженстве Сукхавати возродится.
Читающему Сто Слогов не угрожают
Ни упыри-кхадо, ни мертвяки-роланги, ни нечисть разная, ни демоны забвенья.
Те Сто Слогов читая постоянно, тупой дурак добудет разуменье,
Злодей узреет Бхагавана Будду,
А горемыка – неизменное везенье,
Исчезнут и тоска, и шаткость.
Стосложная очистит худшего злодея,
И в этой, и в грядущих жизнях ему быть Властелином Мирозданья.
И наконец, в невозмутимости свободы,
Читающий достигнет Пробужденья.

Хамбо Лама Даши-Доржо Итигэлов

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.05.2017), Шуньяананда (23.05.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Будда Итигэлов:
https://www.novayagazeta.ru/articles...budda-itigelov

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.05.2017), Шуньяананда (23.05.2017)

----------


## Борис Оширов

У ТЫСЯЧЕЛЕТНЕЙ МУМИИ ОБНАРУЖЕН ЗДОРОВЫЙ МОЗГ

http://u-f.ru/news/science/u10/2017/07/17/243104

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.07.2017), Михаил_ (18.07.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2017)

----------

